# Just the BASS notes please



## staythecourse (Oct 13, 2008)

There has to be someone here who can provide an answer to a guy looking to practice just the bass notes from the Trinity Blue.

If you had no piano and wanted to learn bass in the Trinity hymnal, omitting the soprano, alto, and tenor parts how would you go about doing it.

My answer was....go to PB and ask someone!

Blessings

Charlie bit me,

Bryan


----------



## panta dokimazete (Oct 13, 2008)

Can you play the notes at all or read music? That is - here is a virtual keyboard. Is that helpful?


----------



## staythecourse (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you JD,

I'll tuck it away and use it if I have too. I was hoping for a Midi file a CD Something I can plug in and mimic.

Thanks.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Oct 13, 2008)

Here is another resource - still looking


----------



## Theognome (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't know the Trinity Blue, but just follow the key/chord changes. It shouldn't be too difficult to follow the progressions.

Theognome


----------



## staythecourse (Oct 13, 2008)

You da man JD

I searched a bit but only found midi files with all four parts.

Low hat-scraping flourish to you for the effort.


----------



## staythecourse (Oct 13, 2008)

> It shouldn't be too difficult to follow the progressions.



Hey Bill,

Thanks. It's hard for me to hear the bass notes. I have a hard time picking out an "acceptable" sometimes/oft-times even with the notes in front of me.

Appreciate it though.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Oct 13, 2008)

no mo' joy 

Blessings in your quest, though!


----------



## staythecourse (Oct 13, 2008)

No worries

Thanks though'


----------



## HokieAirman (Oct 13, 2008)

Sight readings always the best.  Although...it's taken me years (about 10) of casual bass and tenor singing to get marginally good at sight reading a bass line. Once you sing a lot of bass, it's MUCH easier to pick out the bass line as the accompanist plays it.

The best way to learn is not just memorize all the hymns in the book.

I'd start by learning the bass clef notes and matching them to the virtual keyboard JD recommended (maybe you already know them), there's also a great resource online to help learn and memorize intervals. That's really the key to sight reading. Here it is. If you do this faithfully, you'll pick it up in no time. With intervals, you don't even have to know what the note is. 

With a lot of the hymns, the last line the pianist plays in the prelude is often the starting bass note.


----------



## staythecourse (Oct 13, 2008)

> the last line the pianist plays in the prelude is often the starting bass note.



Thankfully I picked that up and I do a "relative guess" as I see the notes coming up. I sing some clankers sometimes when my guess just doesn't work!

Thanks for the link. I'll try it out.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Oct 13, 2008)

maybe try this, too...


----------

